# My White Hippo



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

She is a stalker!!!
































sorry for the over load.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol great pics!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i love the stalking pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

what a chunk! lol, put her on a diet. oke:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> what a chunk! lol, put her on a diet. oke:


she is not fat all the time she just killed a chicken and ate it and it was half her size.

:hammer::hammer::hammer:
:stick:


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> she is not fat all the time she just killed a chicken and ate it and it was half her size.
> 
> :hammer::hammer::hammer:
> :stick:


?sick'em on a chicken and watch those feathers fly?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

That is awesome. She was in ninja stealth mode.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

take that poor hippo back to the zoo matt... you can't keep EVERYTHING you catch!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> take that poor hippo back to the zoo matt... you can't keep EVERYTHING you catch!


Oh yes I can.


----------



## FLORIDABIGREDS (Sep 26, 2009)

great pics....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> take that poor hippo back to the zoo matt... you can't keep EVERYTHING you catch!


LMAO

x2


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

There is coming a day very near in the future when that cable will not suffice!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> There is coming a day very near in the future when that cable will not suffice!


yeah I know she hac a cable chain set up just waiting


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> what a chunk! lol, put her on a diet. oke:










sur when you do yours


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL, she isnt a chunk its the angle, she isnt photogenic.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i have a few more of your dog that are from differant angles let me find them


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL I love those stalking pix ....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i found a good one of china lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

look at that waist. she looks like a 2 liter coke bottle!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOLOLOOLOOOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOL
cracking me up rite now

DOOD. does china and meeko (i think thats what you chose) both have a black area on their tails?!?!?!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOLOLOOLOOOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOL
> cracking me up rite now
> 
> DOOD. does china and meeko (i think thats what you chose) both have a black area on their tails?!?!?!


good eye . . . .


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOLOLOOLOOOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOL
> cracking me up rite now
> 
> DOOD. does china and meeko (i think thats what you chose) both have a black area on their tails?!?!?!


lol u do have a good eye, I didnt even notice that, and they live with me lol


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great pics......all of them


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

WHAT A CUTE DOG


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks thiam


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Love the stalking pic. Haha

China looks kind of like my Rosie bear. Although my father claims she isnt a pit but a sow. Haha

Very pretty dogs


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Great pics bro.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice pics, he looks like he is sitting on a red ants mountain.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LMAO @ BPBM and CHINADOG you guys are friggin retarded! 

Matt im still mad you took a hippo from the zoo!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LMAO @ BPBM and CHINADOG you guys are friggin retarded!
> 
> Matt im still mad you took a hippo from the zoo!


Thanks I noticed you are cognitively delayed as well. So we don't feal alone.
And that hippo is not from the zoo i trapped her and drug her out of the river cleaned her up and brought her home!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol seeee blue, quit showing your retarded sign. Remember you like cool pts.! LMAO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I put the vacancy sign up and no one has come looking.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....


Its all in your head blue, its oooookay.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> There is coming a day very near in the future when that cable will not suffice!


well you were right. got home today and she was running around the yard!
its a good thing I was out shopping fornew sue ups. I put in a couple runs like you have on your yard and I got 6 axles and a bunch of quikcrete rings swivles and 10 foot lengths of 1/4" high strength chain. and clips. so I was able to hook her up right away to some thing sturdy.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

funny pics Matt


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

1dog said:


> funny pics Matt


Thanks! i thought it was a good shoot


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> she is not fat all the time she just killed a chicken and ate it and it was half her size.
> 
> :hammer::hammer::hammer:
> :stick:


haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

hehehehe He looks like he's flying on the 1st pix...SUPERMAN...... very pretty pup love his color


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

beautiful dog love the picks very sneeky.


----------

